# Signature & border



## graigdavis (Jan 23, 2004)

I have Photoshop 5.  I have a digital immage of my signature.  Now I just need to figure out how to put it on my picture. Here is what I have tried.

1) I used the magic wand tool and selected my signature from the signature.jpg file.  Then I copied and pasted it into my picture file.  Here is the problem.  My signature is WAY TO BIG.  When I scale down my signature.jpg file it blurrs it too much so the magic wand tool doesnt select my signtaure correcly.

So how can I get my signature scaled rite and put it on my photograph.  Can I save JUST the text and not the back ground?

2)  How do you make a border?  this would be easier than putting my signature on the print.

Thanks


----------



## Dew (Jan 23, 2004)

why dont u resize the sig image seperatly?? (image>image size)

copy & paste it to the photo ... use the opacity to make the sig less dominant

when i did sigs on my photos, i would always use a color in the photo to make the sig less obvious ... in a bottom corner somewhere


----------



## graigdavis (Jan 23, 2004)

Well If i put it on the picture I would like to have just the text.  In the case where some of the pictures have some crazy colors and textures going on behind it I dont want anything but the signature showing.

but this is why I am thinking of putting the signatures on a border.  Then I dont have to worry about it.


----------



## swaly (Jan 23, 2004)

howsabout you do the magic wand when the image is large, and then after its selection you can paste it into a brand-new file with a transparent background, resize it so that it's small enough for your photos, maybe clean it up a little more with the sharper filter or whatnot, and then save it. you can just copy and paste the image file into all of your photos.


----------



## drlynn (Feb 7, 2004)

Does PS 5 allow you to define new paintbrushes?  If so, do this:

1. Open a new document - be sure to check the "Transparent" button on the Contents section.

2. Make a text box and retype your copyright statement
3. define this as a brush. (In PS 6 the command is Edit>define brush)
4. Name the brush and save.

You can now use this as a signature stamp with your paintbrush tool.
Try making it several different wsizes for different sized photos.

I hope this helps.  Not sure it will as I am completely unfamiliar with PS 5.  I started with version 6. 

EDIT > Oops!! Just realized you are dealing with a digitized actual signature.  If it's possible to change the background of this file to transparent you can still define it as a brush.   You can always set background to transparent and use the lasso tool to "cut" the dead space from around the signature.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 9, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I have Photoshop 5.  I have a digital immage of my signature.  Now I just need to figure out how to put it on my picture. Here is what I have tried.
> 
> 1) I used the magic wand tool and selected my signature from the signature.jpg file.  Then I copied and pasted it into my picture file.  Here is the problem.  My signature is WAY TO BIG.  When I scale down my signature.jpg file it blurrs it too much so the magic wand tool doesnt select my signtaure correcly.
> 
> Thanks



My 12 step method   (this is what works with my 6.0):  

1-Have your photo file open in the PS
2-Open the Signature file
3-select signature with magic wand (as you did before)
4-Copy, then paste onto photo file (step 1)
5-Select Move Tool (looks like an arrow and a cross hair)
6-Hold down CONTROL and press T
7-now you'll see the signature file selected, with handles on corners
8-hold down SHIFT and drag one of the corners to the size that you need
9-click on Path Component Selection Tool (black arrow)
10-say YES to Apply the transformation question
11-if signature needs to be moved, then go to Layers window, choose the layer with the signature, then select Move Tool again (step 5), place it on the signature and move it wherever you need.
12-enjoy!

Hope this helps.


----------

